# Sick to my stomach and a damaged shell.....



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, I have been debating with myself for over a week on whether or not to post this or not, but I need to. Our neighbors dog dug under our fence last week while I was at work. By the time my wife noticed it in our backyard there was no telling how long it was there. She got the neighbor to come get the dog and didn't notice anything was wrong. I got home and went out to check on things and my heart sank into my stomach. The dog had chewed on the shell of my friends tortoise that I am watching, and my little redfoot was missing. The chewing was on the outer edge of the shell just above the right rear leg. There is about a quarter inch of depth missing there when compared to the other side. Will this grow back, or will he look damaged like this the rest of his life? I am still sick over this whole thing. That tortoise was brought to my house to keep it safe from dogs, and what happens? A dog digs into my yard and damaged it. Then there is the redfoot. I can't actually say that the dog ate it because I didn't see it happen. However, it was in an escape proof enclosure and could not have gotten out on it's own. It was there that morning before I went to work. I'm so sick about it. 

Anyway, does anyone know if that leopard's shell will grow back?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm afraid the Leopards shell won't grow back.  It should heal up and be just fine though. How big was your Redfoot and how big was the dog?

Danny


----------



## missmoofi (Jul 10, 2011)

oh no  thats so sad and I can imagine how your heart sank to find one missing and the damage to the others shell. I cant comment about the shell growth, as Im a newbie, hope its on the mend PDQ !! 
Has the neighbour said anything, I would feel terrible if that was me.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh goodness  this is awful  I don't think that shell will grow back, I am not sure though. I hope someone with more expertise comes on and helps you out with your questions. As far as the dog getting your red foot that is so awful, have you spoken to the owners yet? How big was your red foot?


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks for the info Dan. the redfoot was about 3.5" and the dog is a pit bull/lab mix. he must have been working on the hole for some time, it was in the back corner of my yard, and slightly covered with a small tree and some plants.


----------



## Laura (Jul 10, 2011)

Im so sorry... 
no, the shell wont 'grow back', but it should heal. make sure the damage is only minor and flys arent going to be a problem. 
How big was your redfoot? I would think there would be evidence somewhere in the yard. What kind of dog? 
You can probably have the dog owner Cited for loose dog since it was out of its yard... but that doesnt help much after the fact... The dog owner should be made aware of what happened.. I would guess,, if the dog did get your redfoot.. proof would have passed thru already and the dog owner might know.... 
I hope the tort is just in your yard hiding somewhere... still could be..? 


Make sure that dog owner secures that fence... you might need to do something on yourside as well.. It will try to get in your yard again... ugh..


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't said anything about it to the owner. I didn't actually see the dog with the redfoot so I don't want to go over there and accuse it without proof. There is a chance it could have just carried it around the yard a bit and dropped it. I look every day. Nothing. There is still a chance though, I guess.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. The Leopard's shell will be permanently scarred. I recommend taking him int the vet to make sure there's no bacteria in the wound.

As for the redfoot, was it an adult? I'm thinking that its unlikely that the dog would have eaten a grown redfoot without leaving any signs such as (forgive me), pieces of the shell. The fact that you have not found any signs of the redfoot suggests that the redfoot may have escaped and may be hiding somewhere in your yard. I wish you all the best.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 10, 2011)

It is possible the dog picked up the red foot and then dropped it in your yard somewhere, I will be crossing my fingers that it did!


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 10, 2011)

Well you could tell the dog owner that one of your torts is missing. As stated before and I don't want to be too graphic, but if your RF was eaten..then the dog's poop should be the proof. I don't think dogs process like us, so it might take a couple of days, but since you have said was a week ago..then the dog owner if it picks up the poop from the backyard...should have noticed it. 

I am sorry that this has happen to you Cameron. I can imagine just how sick you feel. I hope your little RF is just hiding and not hurt. They can hide pretty good. I have trouble finding mine, even when I know what area they are in. As for the Leo...I hope your friend understands and you both can get through this.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 10, 2011)

Cameron said:


> I haven't said anything about it to the owner. I didn't actually see the dog with the redfoot so I don't want to go over there and accuse it without proof. There is a chance it could have just carried it around the yard a bit and dropped it. I look every day. Nothing. There is still a chance though, I guess.



Check the neighbor's yard as well, in case it was carried over or crawled through the hole the dog dug.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 10, 2011)

I would tell the dog's owner. I am sure it would have no problem eating your little redfoot (sorry). They are responsible for the cost of a 3.5" redfoot, as well as vet bills for the leopard, plus a couple hundred for permanant damage to the leopard. I would notify them right away. Clean the leopards wounds with 3% hydrogen peroxide, and keep him clean and dry. Take him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 26, 2011)

Cameron, Any updates on this story?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, sorry to hear that Cameron  

How's everything? How did your friend feel about everything?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a GREAT idea I was recently turned onto, and worth considering for anyone who keeps tortoises outside: http://www.totalwildlifecontrol.com/products/dig-defence-wildlife-prevention.html


----------



## Fernando (Jul 26, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> This is a GREAT idea I was recently turned onto, and worth considering for anyone who keeps tortoises outside: http://www.totalwildlifecontrol.com/products/dig-defence-wildlife-prevention.html



Are they really charging 4 feet for $179? Or is that not a right calculation.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this.... I hope the redfoot will turn up!


----------



## jaizei (Jul 26, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > This is a GREAT idea I was recently turned onto, and worth considering for anyone who keeps tortoises outside: http://www.totalwildlifecontrol.com/products/dig-defence-wildlife-prevention.html
> ...



I think there's 10 sections in each kit, so it's $179 for 40'

Edit: Temporarily forgot proper English.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 26, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...



AH! I see.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 27, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > This is a GREAT idea I was recently turned onto, and worth considering for anyone who keeps tortoises outside: http://www.totalwildlifecontrol.com/products/dig-defence-wildlife-prevention.html
> ...



No, 10 4' segments...not cheap, but not ridiculous, either...and, in the long run, what's the price of "peace of mind"?


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for the damage ... I really hope your redfoot turns up safe. 

I can't say all the things I'm thinking about the dog and his owners. Just a bummer, all the way 'round.


----------

